# wieviel swap ...

## zbled

...würdet ihr mir bei 768 mb ram empfehlen? ich habe die swap partition derzeit auf 1,5 gb, die allerdings noch nie von linxu verwendet wurden.

ich betreibe den pc als normale workstation mit gnome 2.

danke für eure antworten

martin

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also ich hab 200MB bei 256 MB Ram.

Ich glaub allerdings, dass Du bei Deinem Ran überhaupt keine SWAP Partition brauchst. Wenn überhaupt dann nur so um die 100 MB für alle Fälle. 1,5 GB wären die reinste Verschwendung.

Dim

----------

## de4d

hab nur 512M trotzdem habich meistens um die 0 swap usage

kommt natuerlich immer auf die benutzung an ...

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab auch 768mb und hab 512mb swap meine spitzenauslastung vom system war mal  750mbRAM +320mb swap also ich würde es nicht kleiner machen .. hatte es auch mal ohne swap getestet aber ich stieß dabei an performensprobs schlimmster art wo ich am ende es ram war.. 

also meine empfehlung :

768 ram 

512 mb swap (wenn möglich 2x 256mb auf getrennten platten) ist aber nciht nötig . bringt nur etwas mehr speed.

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm,

berechnest Du in Deiner Freizeit Atombombenexplosionen oder betreibst Du einen Klimarechner?   :Wink: 

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich mach ganz normale sachen nichts aussergewöhnliches .. surfen brennen multimediaapps usw.. 

cu spaci76

----------

## chrlen

 *spaci76 wrote:*   

> ...meine spitzenauslastung vom system war mal  750mbRAM +320mb swap ...

 

wie zum teufel hast du das geschafft?  :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

also:

ich hab 256M RAM + 500M swap, 

aber mein linux hat den swapspace noch nie benutzt, es sind immer so an die 40MB frei

mein system:

duron1.2 ghz, sis630, 256M RAM, KDE3,...

jax

----------

## cyc

die vm des 2.4er kernels erwartet ein verhältnis von 1:1 von RAM zu Swap. Bei heutigen Festplatten sollte es auch bei 700 MB RAM kein Problem sein dieses zu erfüllen.

----------

## de4d

wuerde sagen fuer ein single-user system eines normal-sterblichen benoetigt auch ein 24er kernel keine 1.5G ram.

abgesehen davon waere ich nicht mal sicher ob ein system, das ohnehin schon 768M ram hat mit nochmal soviel swap schneller laeuft als eins ohne - irgendwie erinnert mich das an das problem mit dem mehr-RAM-als-cacheable-area, wonach 'zuviel' ram das system ausbremsen soll.

dem swap problem kommt natuerlich zugute, dass die beiden bereiche eindeutig zu unterscheiden sind...

an der stelle muesste man das swap konzept mal durchleuchten und evtl etwas benchmarken (wuerd mich mal interessieren...)

----------

## zbled

verstehe ich richtig, daß es nicht sowas, wie eine goldene regel in bezug auf die swap datei gibt? irgendwas wie hauptspeicher * 2, mindestens das, höchstens das, usw?

----------

## de4d

man liest haeufig in irgendwelchen howtos/faqs, dass RAM*1 oder *2 eine sinnvolle swap groesse sind. oft handelt sich es dabei um totorials like 'wie setz ich mir ein linux firewall auf' oder 'wie bastel ich mir einen webserver', welche noch aus zeiten stammen in denen 64M wirklich _viel_ war.

-> sowas wie ne goldene regel kanns nich geben, weil jeder sein system anders einsetzt.

ich wuerde ab und zu mal mit 'free' (oder mit welchem tool auch immer) mal einen blick auf die auslastung werfen und selbst entscheiden.

----------

